# Charnego



## Katecos

anyone know what this means? 
charnego


----------



## diegodbs

Katecos said:
			
		

> anyone know what this means?
> charnego


 
En catalán, y en sentido despectivo, se emplea esa palabra para los inmigrantes de otras partes de España.


----------



## Katecos

gracias diegodbs, no debo usarlo entonces!


----------



## diegodbs

Katecos said:
			
		

> gracias diegodbs, no debo usarlo entonces!


 
Yo diría que no.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Hola, 
No, mejor no usar ésta palabra.  Nunca.  
Como curiosidad os diré que viene del castellano "_lucharniego_", pasó al catalán en el siglo XV. Un xarnego era generalmente una persona que venía de fuera, de otro valle.
También se utilizó para describir a los hijos de catalán y francés. El adjetivo _se usa actualmente_ de forma despectiva para describir a las personas que tienen cómo lengua propia el castellano y que viven en Cataluña, no hablan catalán ni tienen interés en aprenderlo. 
Por suerte, cada vez se usa menos ésta palabra. Muy raramente se usa en zonas urbanas, es mas bien de zonas rurales. También hay muchos hijos de immigrantes andaluces y/o gallegos que se autodenominan xarnegos en tono irónico o de broma. 

saludos 
Roi


----------



## Anna Più

Hola,
Pues es verdad que la palabra "charnego" ha derivado hacia un uso más bien despectivo, pero yo creía que la palabra quiere definir más bien la mezcla de culturas y me ha sorprendido la definición despectiva que hace la RAE. 
En mi opinión es una de aquellas palabras que cabria poner en su sitio. Hay gente que vive en Cataluña y, por ejemplo, tiene padre andaluz y madre extremeña, y muy concienzudamente se autodomina charnego, sin que la palabra transmita un sentido irónico, negativo o bursleco!
A+


----------



## Fernando

Yo nunca lo he visto (al menos en castellano) en ningún sentido que no sea el despectivo.

charnego, ga. 
 (Del cat. xarnego, y este de lucharniego). 
 1. m. y f. despect. Cat. Inmigrante de una región española de habla no catalana.

PS: Otra cosa es que los insultados acaban cogiendo el insulto como timbre de gloria, sobre todo cuando no revela ningún defecto intrínseco. Por ejemplo, los del Madrid se insultaban con los del Atleti llamándoles "colchoneros" o "merengones" y ahora lo han adoptado como grito de guerra.


----------



## Anna Più

Hola,
Pues he buscado un poco, y si, si, parece que el significado originario de la palabra ya tiene un tono despectivo!   La información que he encontrado, repite de manera muy similar  las explicaciones que Roi da en el post #4 .

Pero he conversado con personas que se autodominan charnego, sin tono burleta ni despectivo...


----------



## Fernando

Yo soy un tío de pueblo viviendo en Madrid y a veces digo "nosotros, los de provincias" o "los de pueblo" o "los paletos", pero como me lo digo un madrileño aquí va a haber más que palabras.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Fernando said:
			
		

> Yo soy un tío de pueblo viviendo en Madrid y a veces digo "nosotros, los de provincias" o "los de pueblo" o "los paletos", pero como me lo digo un madrileño aquí va a haber más que palabras.


exactamente...creo que es _mas o menos parecido_ al término "nigger" en Estados Unidos.


----------



## belén

En mallorquín tenemos dos palabras que identifican al no-balear, de modo sutilmente despectivo. (creo que bastantes grados menos despectivo que xarnego - si hay que ponerle una nota)

Foraster = de la Península
Estranger = extranjero 

Es muy gracioso porque, la gente mayor, al idioma español lo llama "forastero".

El taxista em va xerrar en foraster. - El taxista me habló en forastero.


----------



## Fernando

Bueno, técnicamente, no veo que sea un término despectivo en sí. Alguien que es de fuera es un forastero y los peninsulares somos forasteros en Mallorca. El tono despectivo o no marcaría si es peyorativo o no.

Por supuesto estoy equiparando forastero (cast.) con foraster (cat.) lo cual puede ser un caso más de false friends.


----------



## belén

Fernando said:
			
		

> Bueno, técnicamente, no veo que sea un término despectivo en sí. Alguien que es de fuera es un forastero y los peninsulares somos forasteros en Mallorca. El tono despectivo o no marcaría si es peyorativo o no.
> 
> Por supuesto estoy equiparando forastero (cast.) con foraster (cat.) lo cual puede ser un caso más de false friends.



Sí, es incomparable. No tiene nada que ver, por eso decía que es _sutilmente despectivo_.


----------



## Mei

Yo no lo utilizo de una manera despectiva sino para indicar que los padres de una persona no son catalanes y ya está, conozco a mucha gente que son charnegos y orgullosos de ello.

Saludos

Mei


----------



## ampurdan

Yo creo que el término tiene orígenes despectivos indiscutibles. Ahora bien, creo que se ha entendido mal la definición del DRAE, lo que es de habla es la región, no el inmigrante. Así, se da en ciertos barrios de Barcelona el fenómeno de bilingües con preferencia por el catalán, hijos de castellanohablantes que propugnan con orgullo el ser "charnego".

Charnego, en los años cincuenta, también lo usaba despectivamente la alta burguesía barcelonesa (todos de apellidos catalanísimos, pero a los que les gustaba más hablar en castellano en casa) refiriéndose a los inmigrados de otras partes de España y, sobretodo, a los hijos de estos que hablaban en catalán para intentar tener más aceptación. Hay un poema de Jaime Gil de Biedma que usa la palabra en ese sentido, aunque mediante la crítica social, él consigue vaciarla de sentido. No me acuerdo del título ahora.

Es una palabra con un montón de significaciones y usos a lo largo de la historia, seguro.


----------



## Roi Marphille

efectívamente, 

como curiosidad hay un antónimo de "xarnego" que es  "*catalufo*". Una palabra bastante de moda en ciertos barrios de Barcelona y otras ciudades. 
Tiene una connotaciones también negativas y se refiere a la gente que habla catalán y que normalmente realiza actividades culturales tales como bailar sardanas, castellers, escoltismo etc..(descripción simplificada)


----------



## Laia

Fernando said:
			
		

> Yo soy un tío de pueblo viviendo en Madrid y a veces digo "nosotros, los de provincias" o "los de pueblo" o "los paletos", pero como me lo digo un madrileño aquí va a haber más que palabras.


Yo soy una tía de ciudad viviendo en Barcelona  y a veces digo "nosotros, los _camacus_" o "los _pixapins_" o "los de _can fanga_", pero como me lo diga cualquier otro... me da igual!! jajajaja


----------



## Fernando

Mirad, como yo no vivo en Cataluña no sé si es despectivo o no. Pero hay una forma muy fácil de saber si una palabra es despectiva o no. Pensad en alguien que no conozcáis y que reúna los atributos de charneguía. ¿Vosotros le diríais en una frase "Vosotros los charnegos"? A mí me parece que no.


----------



## Fernando

Laia said:
			
		

> Yo soy una tía de ciudad viviendo en Barcelona  y a veces digo "nosotros, los _camacus_" o "los _pixapins_" o "los de _can fanga_", pero como me lo diga cualquier otro... me da igual!! jajajaja



No tienes dignidad, Laia. ¿Cuáles serían las traducciones literales de esos bellos epítetos?


----------



## Roi Marphille

Fernando said:
			
		

> Pensad en alguien que no conozcáis y que reúna los atributos de charneguía. ¿Vosotros le diríais en una frase "Vosotros los charnegos"? A mí me parece que no.


a mi me parece que tampoco!  no way.


----------



## ampurdan

Yo tampoco la utilizaría, pero no me parece que sea como "nigger" en norteamérica, Roi. A no ser, que la comunidad afroamericana esté orgullosa de ese apelativo o se lo tomen a broma y no les ofenda mucho, que no creo que sea el caso.


----------



## Fernando

Como puedes ver por algún hilo por ahí, los negros americanos entre ellos se suelen llamar 'nigger' y es un uso que va creciendo sobre todo en el submundo 'hip hop'. Es un proceso parecido al de los homosexuales llamándose entre ellos 'maricón' o (a un nivel mucho más bajo) lo de 'merengón' o 'colchonero'.


----------



## Laia

Fernando said:
			
		

> No tienes dignidad, Laia. ¿Cuáles serían las traducciones literales de esos bellos epítetos?


 
camacu = que maco (pronunciado ca macu) = que bonito (es lo que decimos los de Bcn cuando salimos de ciudad y vemos paisajes bonitos, casas bonitas, etc)
pixapins = literalmente... "meapinos"
de can fanga (casa de fanga -- fang = barro) mmm... se ve que en las antiguas casas de Barcelona había una cosa donde los barceloneses se limpiaban los zapatos de barro antes de entrar en casa.

Con estas bellas palabras somos conocidos los barceloneses en los pueblos catalanes.


----------



## Fernando

Gracias, Laia. Me encanta lo de "camacu" ¡Cuanto amor entre los pueblos y las gentes!


----------



## Roi Marphille

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Yo tampoco la utilizaría, pero no me parece que sea como "nigger" en norteamérica, Roi. A no ser, que la comunidad afroamericana esté orgullosa de ese apelativo o se lo tomen a broma y no les ofenda mucho, que no creo que sea el caso.


bueno, lo decía porqué como sabrás, hay muchos negros que se denominan a sí mismos "nigger", sobretodo en las canciones hip-hop (el término abunda muchísimo hasta la saciedad) etc...en cambio, bajo ningún concepto un blanco les debería llamar así. 
el paralelismo lo hice porque un término que empezó como un insulto pasó a tener otras connotaciones para esa comunidad, identificación con el adjetivo desde un punto de vista irónico y/o sarcástico (?).
 El amigo Fernando también hizo una muy buena comparación con los términos "_merengue_" y "_colchonero_" aunque es diferente porque éstos términos ya perdieron del todo su connotación despreciativa y han pasado al vocabulario popular _admisible_.


----------



## ampurdan

Pues me he equivocado. El trozo del Poema de Gil de Biedma al que me refería no dice "charnegos", dice "chavas":

"...mientras oigo a estos chavas nacidos en el Sur
hablarse en catalán, y pienso, a un mismo tiempo,
en mi pasado y en su porvernir".

Jaime Gil de Biedma "_Barcelona ja no és bona_ o mi paseo solitario en primavera". Creo que es de antes de 1966.

En su pasado: en el de la clase burguesa catalana.
En su porvenir: en la esperanza en que los de su clase empujen el país a acabar con la dictadura.

O sea, que lo que dije antes de "charnego", hay que aplicarlo a "chava". Es curioso, esta palabra es la que hoy en día se usa en Girona para referirse despectivamente a la gente de Barcelona. Creo que el origen de la palabra viene de "chaval", palabra que los inicialmente denominados así deberían repetir mucho.


----------



## Laia

ampurdan said:
			
		

> O sea, que lo que dije antes de "charnego", hay que aplicarlo a "chava". Es curioso, esta palabra es la que hoy en día se usa en Girona para referirse despectivamente a la gente de Barcelona. Creo que el origen de la palabra viene de "chaval", palabra que los inicialmente denominados así deberían repetir mucho.


 
Merci  ... una més!


----------



## Roi Marphille

ampurdan said:
			
		

> O sea, que lo que dije antes de "charnego", hay que aplicarlo a "chava". Es curioso, esta palabra es la que hoy en día se usa en Girona para referirse despectivamente a la gente de Barcelona. Creo que el origen de la palabra viene de "chaval", palabra que los inicialmente denominados así deberían repetir mucho.


no lo se seguro pero éste término va relacionado con su acento. Se llama _acento chava_. Está bastante influenciado por el castellano en la pronunciación, expresiones, construcciones gramaticales: "se m'ha caigut" "vine't cap aquí" etc..


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> no lo se seguro pero éste término va relacionado con su acento. Se llama _acento chava_. Está bastante influenciado por el castellano en la pronunciación, expresiones, construcciones gramaticales: "se m'ha caigut" "vine't cap aquí" etc..


 
_¿se m'ha caigut_ y _vine't cap aquí_ son construcciones gramaticales castellanas? ¿qué me estás contando? Bueno, pues también soy chava. Ole!


----------



## ampurdan

Ahora que sacáis el tema, sabéis cómo han titulado el último cómic de Astérix: "El cel s'ens cau al damunt". ¿Se puede ser más descuidado al traducir un título? Decían que iban a retirar la edición, pero... Yo los veo todavía en venta por ahí.

"El cel ens cau al damunt" sería lo correcto. _Perquè les coses no "es" cauen, sino que simplement cauen. Com jo no "em" vinc ni tu "et" véns, sino que venim. Per altra banda, l'apòstrof en català va el més a la dreta possible (Pompeu Fabra era en realitat un íntim de Cambó?): "Se'ns veu el melic"._


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> _¿se m'ha caigut_ y _vine't cap aquí_ son construcciones gramaticales castellanas? ¿qué me estás contando? Bueno, pues también soy chava. Ole!


pues sí rubia...eres chava! je je je


----------



## Samaruc

En València hay un termino equivalente en gran medida al "xarnego" de las tierras del norte. Se trata del término "xurro".

Inicialmente se usaba para referirse a los valencianos de la zona del interior del antiguo reino, de población y cultura aragoneso-castellanas, en contraposición a los habitantes de la mayor parte del territorio, de cultura y lengua catalanas.

Este uso no era despectivo y se utilizaba también por extensión para referirse a los aragoneses en general. Hasta aquí ningún problema con la palabra.

Sin embargo, con el tiempo, y supongo que ayudado por el hecho de que la zona de cultura catalana fuera muy superior demográficamente y tuviera un peso económico mucho mayor en el reino, el término "xurro" fue tomando un carácter despectivo.

Posteriormente, la aplicación del término se extendió a todo aquel que hablara en castellano, fuera de donde fuera. En este caso, ya con un carácter muy despectivo.

Hoy en día el término mantiene esa peligrosa dualidad, lo que convierte su uso en una cuestión muy delicada.

Conozco valencianos de las tierras del interior y de lengua castellana que se llaman a sí mismos "xurros", con orgullo. Sin embargo, yo no me atrevería a aplicar ese calificativo a nadie a menos que tuviera la suficiente confianza con esa persona y supiera que no se lo iba a tomar a mal. Por otra parte, si se usa como sinónimo de castellanoparlante es siempre despectivo.

O sea, que mucho mejor evitar su uso…



Respecto a términos despectivos de los ciudadanos de València, se usan un par: "Valencianets" (en diminutivo, indicando que no llegan a "valencians") y, especialmente en las comarcas del norte del país, se utiliza un apelativo despectivo que siempre me hace gracia cuando lo oigo: "Mig-ouets" (algo así como "medio-huevecitos").


----------



## Anna Più

Samaruc said:
			
		

> En València hay un termino equivalente en gran medida al "xarnego" de las tierras del norte. Se trata del término "xurro".(...)
> Respecto a términos despectivos de los ciudadanos de València, se usan un par: "Valencianets" (en diminutivo, indicando que no llegan a "valencians") y, especialmente en las comarcas del norte del país, se utiliza un apelativo despectivo que siempre me hace gracia cuando lo oigo: "Mig-ouets" (algo así como "medio-huevecitos").


 
Samaruc!
No había oído nunca la palabra "Xurro" con otro significado que no fuera el de comer "chocolate con Xurros"!. Muy interesante. En canvio sí que había oído la de "valencianets", pero creo que no se usa mucho des de el català central.... 
La de "mig-ouets" es graciosa... tendrá algo que ver con un "mitja-tita", un término despectivo que si usamos en català central?

A reveure,
A+


----------



## Laia

Samaruc said:
			
		

> Respecto a términos despectivos de los ciudadanos de València, se usan un par: "Valencianets" (en diminutivo, indicando que no llegan a "valencians") y, especialmente en las comarcas del norte del país, se utiliza un apelativo despectivo que siempre me hace gracia cuando lo oigo: "Mig-ouets" (algo así como "medio-huevecitos").


 
Samaruc, això em sobta bastant... aquí a Barcelona i rodalies diem "valencianets" com a sinònim de "valencians" sense el sentit despectiu (de fet jo crec que és carinyós fins i tot...). Ho consultaré amb la meva tieta, que ho diu a vegades (no vull ficar la pota... aiai)


----------



## Samaruc

Anna Più said:
			
		

> La de "mig-ouets" es graciosa... tendrá algo que ver con un "mitja-tita", un término despectivo que si usamos en català central?



Sí, Anna, por ahí va la cosa... Ya sabes, en una sociedad sexista como la nuestra a los hombres se nos suele insultar poniendo en duda nuestra virilidad y a las mujeres se os intenta insultar dudando de vuestra honorabilidad... Pero bueno, eso sería tema para otro hilo.

A reveure!



			
				Laia said:
			
		

> Samaruc, això em sobta bastant... aquí a Barcelona i rodalies diem "valencianets" com a sinònim de "valencians" sense el sentit despectiu (de fet jo crec que és carinyós fins i tot...). Ho consultaré amb la meva tieta, que ho diu a vegades (no vull ficar la pota... aiai)



Ha, ha... No dona, no, no passa res. Són coses internes entre valencians, depèn de com es diga... Com tot diminutiu, sempre es pot emprar en to afectuós. Ara, en certs contextos, dir-li "valencianet" a un valencià de la capital pot ser irònicament despectiu, especialment si li ho diu un valencià de poble (no mai un insult greu, però).

En tot cas, pots dir-me valencianet que t'assegure que no m'ho prendré malament. És més, segur que sona bé i tot.

Au, "Laieta", fins una altra.


----------



## Laia

Samaruc said:
			
		

> *En tot cas, pots dir-me valencianet que t'assegure que no m'ho prendré malament. És més, segur que sona bé i tot.*
> 
> Au, "Laieta", fins una altra.


 
Encara que t'ho digui amb accent _pixapí_?? jajaja  
Molt bé valencianet  fins una altra!
Laieta


----------



## Amandla

Naturalment és despectiu. 

Originariamente se usaba para discriminar/señalar a los hijos de padre francés / madre catalana o madre francesa y padre catalán. Estamos hablando de los años 50 aproximadamente. Después esto se extendió a los hijos de familia provenientes de Múrcia, Andalucía y Extremadura, así como los demás territorios no-catalanes. 

Ahora la palabra "charnego/xarnego" ha adquirido un significado nuevo y se le atribuye a la persona que no habla catalán. Por lo que aquellos immigrados que hablan catalán ya no se les dice charnegos aunque en los años 50 y 60 sí se les decía. Para mí este significado es un mero maquillaje para esconder la discriminación que aquellos años. 

I jo sóc xarnega i orgullosa


----------



## chics

belen said:


> En mallorquín tenemos dos palabras que identifican al no-balear, de modo sutilmente despectivo. (creo que bastantes grados menos despectivo que xarnego - si hay que ponerle una nota)
> 
> Foraster = de la Península
> Estranger = extranjero
> 
> Es muy gracioso porque, la gente mayor, al idioma español lo llama "forastero".
> 
> El taxista em va xerrar en foraster. - El taxista me habló en forastero.


 
Hola.

En Menorca cambia un poco,_ foraster_ es todo el de fuera de las islas, sea de la península o no, i no es despectivo. También se usa para referirse a una lengua que no es el menorquín.

Saludos.


----------

